# 2 Foot Jupiter 2 from Sci Fi Metropolis



## Semusclebear (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all , I am a new member to this list and really enjoying the many posts. I was wondering if any of you members that purchased the 2 foot Jupiter 2 from Sci Fi Metropolis ever received your kits or the parts that were missing from the kits? Also, I just got a Sci Fi Metropolis Jupiter 2 from E Bay and really like the kit and it looks like nothing is missing. It looks easy to build but i was wondering if any of you had problems building it? Thanks guys! Rick Norcutt


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WELCOME to the HobbyTalk semusclebear, There are a few members here that have built their SFM Jupiter 2's. On your kit, was the box sealed or opened ? There are a few parts that SFM did not include such as the landing gear struts and a couple of other things, and they explain all that in the kits instructions. Do you have the instructions OR do you still need them ? If so, i can help you there. Take a good look at your kit and lay out all of the parts and material to see if anything is missing. Let me know what you've got ( pictures if you can) I am in the process of ordering one but before i do, i want to see how the new kits look since SFM retooled the material from thermo formed plastic to RESIN.


----------



## Semusclebear (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Model Maker, Thanks so much for your reply. My kit for the SFM Jupiter 2 arrived sealed and from what I can tell, everything the kit should have had was there. The upper and lower hulls, made from ABS plastic really look great with the proper shape and profile. I have a 4 foot Jupiter 2 that was molded from one of the original filming miniatures and comparing the two, I would say that it is dead on! I did know that I would need other material and parts, such as the brass tubing for the landing legs and sheet plastic for the viewports, both upper and lower. I have just about everything to start building this awesome miniature. My goal is to build this baby up as close to the original articulated filming miniature as I can. Right now I am not sure what I am going to do about the fusion core lights and the bubble dome. As you may know, the original studio miniatures had a light system that spun around in the fusion core and it looks like the dome lighting was produced by a spinning mirror assembly. If you are not sure about ordering the SFM Jupiter 2 kit, I would say go ahead. Even though the price is a bit high, all in all the hulls look great as do the laser cut parts. Should you receive the resin fusion core warped, do not worry. It can be re shaped by running it under very warm water and carefully rebending it back in shape. Thanks for your help Model Maker and good luck on your Jupiter 2. Should I ever run into any problems, I will be sure to let you know. Rick Norcutt


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Are they still in business? Last "update" was in Sept 2006.


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, just receive mine 3 weeks ago.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Semusclebear said:


> Hi Model Maker, Thanks so much for your reply. My kit for the SFM Jupiter 2 arrived sealed and from what I can tell, everything the kit should have had was there. The upper and lower hulls, made from ABS plastic really look great with the proper shape and profile. I have a 4 foot Jupiter 2 that was molded from one of the original filming miniatures and comparing the two, I would say that it is dead on! I did know that I would need other material and parts, such as the brass tubing for the landing legs and sheet plastic for the viewports, both upper and lower. I have just about everything to start building this awesome miniature. My goal is to build this baby up as close to the original articulated filming miniature as I can. Right now I am not sure what I am going to do about the fusion core lights and the bubble dome. As you may know, the original studio miniatures had a light system that spun around in the fusion core and it looks like the dome lighting was produced by a spinning mirror assembly. If you are not sure about ordering the SFM Jupiter 2 kit, I would say go ahead. Even though the price is a bit high, all in all the hulls look great as do the laser cut parts. Should you receive the resin fusion core warped, do not worry. It can be re shaped by running it under very warm water and carefully rebending it back in shape. Thanks for your help Model Maker and good luck on your Jupiter 2. Should I ever run into any problems, I will be sure to let you know. Rick Norcutt


 Thanks Semusclebear, the new retooled 24 inch jupiter 2's from SFM are being made out of resin and they are releasing a 4 foot version around christmas time. The 4 footer will include all of the lighting. You can buy after market fusion core lighting for the 24 inch jupiter 2. keep us posted on your build ! the Jupiter 2 is my favorite modeling subject.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here is a source for your fusion core lights also from SFM.
Bert
http://www.robotfactory.net/light_kits.html


----------



## Semusclebear (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Bert and all, I will let everyone know when my Jupiter 2 has been finished. I will also post pictures. Because I do not have a great deal of time, it may take a while. So far I have cut out the circles for the bubble and one scanner hatch. One scanner hatch will be operational as was the original filming miniature. I have also gathered what I need to make the track so that the cover will be able to slide open and closed. I also have most of what I need to build up the landing gear struts. The landing legs will be operational by the use of piano wires, as was the original studio miniatures. Rick N.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

*J2*

How do you order this?... Have there been any problems with delivery, etc.?

KK


----------



## bazzel (May 23, 2005)

hi guys how much do these models cost the 2 foot one would be just right for me .

cheers barry.


----------



## Semusclebear (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I did not order my 2 foot Jupiter 2 kit directly from Sci Fi Metropolis. I got mine off of ebay. It arrived at my door in 3 days! From what I hear, you can still get them from the Sci Fi Metropolis website. They are a bit expensive but the hulls are very accurate and most of the parts are laser cut. The kit even has all the fins for the fusion core, however, you will need to take a trip to a model and hobby shop for brass tubing for the landing leg struts, clear sheet plastic for your viewport as well as other items. Rick Norcutt


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

I received 4 clear plastic viewport windows with my kit. The tubing for the landing leg struts was not included. The fusion core fins were pre-finished in silver. I paid $345 including shipping for the model. The fusion core uses individual panes shaped to fit either the ports beneath or around the core. Overall I am pleased with SCM's 24" J-2. BTW, I received the model in 3 weeks.

Bill


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. you should now the rules by now......we need PICTURES!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Semusclebear (Sep 29, 2007)

*2 foot Jupiter 2 update*

Hi everyone ! This is just a little update on my SFM Jupiter 2. As of today, I have cut out all the scanner hatch portals, the round portal by the main hatch, the main viewport and the hole for the bubble. As for the other round portal at the back of the ship, I will be filling that in with modelers putty as it did not exist on any of the 4 foot studio miniatures. The next step will be to form the tracks that the scanner hatches will will need to slide open and closed. I have also picked up the silver paint for the hull of the ship. It is Krylon Bright Silver...exact to the original studio miniature. Rick Norcutt :


----------



## wolfie819 (Feb 17, 2008)

*jupiter 2*

I have recently purchased the Lost in Space Jupiter 2 model kit. It has all of the contents to build the kit except for the instructions. Would it be possible to get a copy of the instructions from anyone. The following is a description of the kit: 
The Jupiter 2 all plastic assembly kit 
Polar lights / Playing mantis 
Model number 5033 
I would appriciate any help anyone can give me. 
You can send the instructions to [email protected]


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great news ! how is the ABS material to work with ? how much work is it to cut out the openings ?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

wolfie819 said:


> I have recently purchased the Lost in Space Jupiter 2 model kit. It has all of the contents to build the kit except for the instructions. Would it be possible to get a copy of the instructions from anyone. The following is a description of the kit:
> The Jupiter 2 all plastic assembly kit
> Polar lights / Playing mantis
> Model number 5033
> ...


do you have all of the parts that came with the kit ?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

shopper said:


> I received 4 clear plastic viewport windows with my kit. The tubing for the landing leg struts was not included. The fusion core fins were pre-finished in silver. I paid $345 including shipping for the model. The fusion core uses individual panes shaped to fit either the ports beneath or around the core. Overall I am pleased with SCM's 24" J-2. BTW, I received the model in 3 weeks.
> 
> Bill


Hows your build coming along ?
Bert


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

wolfie819 said:


> I have recently purchased the Lost in Space Jupiter 2 model kit. It has all of the contents to build the kit except for the instructions. Would it be possible to get a copy of the instructions from anyone. The following is a description of the kit:
> The Jupiter 2 all plastic assembly kit
> Polar lights / Playing mantis
> Model number 5033
> ...


sined, sealed, and delivered.

They're attached here (zip file) just in case they didn't make it through the 8th dimension.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I smell sock puppets! 

Seriously, does anyone have some homemade pics of this critter?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I'd like to re-create the sliding doors that cover the landing gear feet once the legs are up. The only time I saw them was in "The Derelict" when the J2 lifted off, just as the ship was spinning, before moving away. The doors slid into and dropped flush with the hull. How is this done? Any ideas?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Not sure this is the right thread but thought I would add .... I wrote Moebius Models to see if they ever decided to redo the J2 (hee hee that rhymes). Anyway, he stated an 18" Jupiter was very likely, but they had not finalized any plans yet on what all the kit would include. However, the kit would not come out until next year. If this is done, we should see an announcement later this year. I am assuming around October.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Strange that Mobius would do the 1/24 Pod and Chariot, but NOT do a Jupiter 2 in that scale.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Strange that Mobius would do the 1/24 Pod and Chariot, but NOT do a Jupiter 2 in that scale.


 
Hi Ya Bert.:wave:

I think what Frank(Moebius) said was Not at this time.

I wouldn't rule it out. I am sure if the Other Irwin Allen Kits do well, Frank may(if he hasn't already) consider it.

Besides, Lost In Space is more well known than Voyage. And THANK GOD, Frank is putting out that huge 39" Seaview Beauty!!!

Regards,
BP


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I once asked him about a 24" (not sure if that is 1/24) J2 but he stated it would probably be too cost prohibitive. However, they are "most likely" going to develop a J2 kit so there are always possibilities. I mentioned the possibility of the kit having the feature of making the Gemini 12 pilot or production version in the same kit. He didn't rule it out.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

except BOTH the upper and lower exterior hulls are DIFFERENT than the Jupiter 2's.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Y3a said:


> except BOTH the upper and lower exterior hulls are DIFFERENT than the Jupiter 2's.


Then I would suspect it won't be an option. If that is the case he can focus on just making the production version on a larger scale.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

For the 2 footer, it would be nice to have retractable landing gear rather than attempt an irreconcilable lower level interior. A small portion of the lower deck could be represented behind the lower forward viewport, however--just enough to suggest a deck there.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I figured the same thing. I would rather have detailed lower landing gear than a lower deck .... but I would still like a detailed upper deck with possible clear parts for lighting. With no lower deck it might even be cool to have a Space Pod bay, assumign it would even fit, similar to the flying sub bay on the Seaview.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Exactly what i said earlier perfessor ! Put in a scrimm to simulate the lower deck and store all the working goodies down there. I concour completly ! On My PL jupiter 2, i built the lower deck, BUT to show it ( other than what can be seen through the lower viewport I made ) it is a hassel of sorts to remove everything above to do so. I can display it with the upper lid open and lit from above with all the light circuits going while it sits proudly on the launch gantry that Henry ( G-12 ) designed for the PL J-2.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's beautiful Bert! I'm still plugging away at mine. It's getting close though.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

robiwon said:


> That's beautiful Bert! I'm still plugging away at mine. It's getting close though.


what have you got done so far ? It's hard to stop thinking of new things to do to it isn't it ?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*lower view port*

i was wondering if you cood have a open lower view port with some sort of photo behind the glass showing a complete lower deck?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

woof359 said:


> i was wondering if you cood have a open lower view port with some sort of photo behind the glass showing a complete lower deck?


I did that with my 2 foot Lunar Models J2. I built the side walls, front consoles and acceleration couch. For the background, I drew a pen and ink rendering of the rest of the lower level. Backlit, it gives the illision of the loewer level. The front shutters open and close as well!


----------

